# Java Depot



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi All! They're currently doing road construction in front of my shop and it's killing my business - Yikes! If you're near Vancouver and want not only a great latte but to support a truggling business, come on by! 5419 NE 88th Street. Thanks!

More...


----------

